# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تاثیر مثبت معدل در کنکور...فقط یک قدم مهم مانده..همراه ما شوید

## sahaaaaaar

سلام بچه ها..لطفا توجه کنید. اگه کانال دکتر سبطی رو دارید مراجعه بفرمایید پستهای آخر رو مطالعه بفرمایید. اگه ندارید این آدرس کانالشون هست در تلگرام: drsebti
قراره با نماینده های شهرمون صحبت کنیم و هفته بعد انشاالله در مجلس نتیجه گیری کنند. لطفا بیایید. فقط یه روزه. برای مثبت شدن تاثیر معدل این قدم بزرگیه و در اون نقش داشته باشید. در کانال ایشون سرگروهی برای هر شهر انتخاب شده که باهاتون تماس میگیره و در زمان معین همه با هم به دفتر نماینده ها تشریف میبرید و این کار نهایت 10 دقیقه طول میکشه+ زمان رفت و برگشتتون..لطفا دریغ نکنید.

----------


## sahaaaaaar

بچه ها مگه به ضررتونه؟؟؟؟؟ لطفا باشید...

----------


## vivabarca

هرکی اینستا داره بره زیر پست حالا خورشید واعلام کنه که فقط هامون سبطی نماینده ما خواهد بود.

بخاطر اینده خودتون
اگر روز مناظره وزیر بتونه دانش اموزان نا اگاه رو محکوم کنه اونوقت"بدبخت"میشیم و تموم زحمات هدر میره

----------


## mahdi0921

بچه های زنجان امروز وقت گرفتن از نماینده و همه میریم

----------


## مینووو

بچه ها توی این گروه تلگرام شماره نماینده ها هس
واس تاثیرمثبت بهشون پیام بدین توی واتساپاین گروه صرفا برای مخالفت با تأثیر قطعی معدل می‌باشد و عام المنفعه است
لینک گروه:
https://t.me/********/DE2F1D5hcJzQLwXP5mbLuA

----------


## mohammad1397

خخخ اون یک قدم سرابه که هیچ وقت نمیشه رسید به جا این کارا اگه تو این مدت برا ترمیم خونده بودین همه درسا تموم شده بود فک کردین درافتادن با قانون کنکور شوخیه اون سبطی یه مسخره بازی دراورد حالا نمیتونه جمعش کنه سال 95هم اون دیوان بود که لغو کرد چون واقعا غیر قانونی بود مجلس هم قانون دور زد چون میدونست اون سه سال هیچ وقت عملیاتی نمیشه قانون تغییر داد وگرنه اون سبطی 95هم کاری نکرد

----------


## مینووو

> خخخ اون یک قدم سرابه که هیچ وقت نمیشه رسید به جا این کارا اگه تو این مدت برا ترمیم خونده بودین همه درسا تموم شده بود فک کردین درافتادن با قانون کنکور شوخیه اون سبطی یه مسخره بازی دراورد حالا نمیتونه جمعش کنه سال 95هم اون دیوان بود که لغو کرد چون واقعا غیر قانونی بود مجلس هم قانون دور زد چون میدونست اون سه سال هیچ وقت عملیاتی نمیشه قانون تغییر داد وگرنه اون سبطی 95هم کاری نکرد


تو بخون واس ترمیم معدل تو‌کار بقیه هم دخالت نکن....افرین

----------

